# What are YOUR trigger foods?



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had IBS my whole life most likely but only recently have I been having full blown attacks that include serious pain.

Last week was my first attack and by far the worst. I had eaten some cake and it must have had milk in it (I am intolerant to milk). I thought I was dying. Sweats, dizziness, blood pressure drop, cramping, urge to defecate/throw up but couldn't. It scared me very badly. I thought it was just a reaction to the dairy but then this weekend the same thing happened to me but not as intense. It did last longer though and I was up until 5am unable to sleep due to the pain.

I am in terror of eating the wrong thing so much that I have not eaten since yesterday. I know everyones triggers will be different but if you could share your NO foods with me that would help me out a lot.

I have done an elimination diet in the past for other health reasons but will be doing it again shortly.

So far I know:

No cheese or milk products

No high fat foods

No coffee, alcohol, soda, sugar.

Possibly no nightshades.


----------



## JulieJ226 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am IBS-D and have been for many, many years. I spent a lot of time trying to figure out what foods triggered and what foods were safe. This past summer, I had a blood test done for a LEAP diet and it pinpoint many of my trigger foods. I see that you're from Canada, so I'm not sure if that test is available to you or not, but if it is, it was worth every penny that it cost me to have it done! Here are a list of my triggers:

Baker's Yeast

Cow's milk

Wheat

Spelt

Salmon

Green peppers

Almonds

Tomatoes

Carrots

Cola

Yellow food dyes #5 & #6

Mustard

Plums

Lentils

Sodium Sulfite

Whey

Some of these I had figured out on my own before the test, but there were some that were a complete shock and that I probably never would've thought anything about, such as mustard. If the test for the LEAP diet is available to you and you can afford to have it done, I highly recommend it.

Best of luck to you!

Julie


----------

